# My hardy orchids



## bcostello (May 21, 2014)

This regina was planted in a spot that did not get enough sun, I guess, so never bloomed. Last fall I relocated it to a spot where it gets morning sun and afternoon shade and got rewarded with these first blooms this spring.








and my Bletillas


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2014)

Fantastic plants! Where are you in North Carolina? If you're not in the mountains, then it is quite an accomplishment growing C. reginae that far south. This species really isn't happy in continually warm conditions (I know, I tried here).

And that clump of B. Brigantes is awesome!:clap:


----------



## bcostello (May 21, 2014)

I'm near Greensboro,, which is in the piedmont area, middle of state.


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 21, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## bcostello (May 21, 2014)

here's another view:


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## abax (May 22, 2014)

Quite an accomplishment that far south. The bloom is gorgeous. Do you
ever have problems with snail and/or slugs? I see you're using pine needles
for mulch and that sometimes discourages slugs. Do you use anything else?


----------



## monocotman (May 22, 2014)

Fantastic flowers!
David


----------



## bcostello (May 22, 2014)

I have plenty of slugs around, but haven't seen a problem on these plants.
The ants love the bletilla and pollinate them like crazy. Pine needle mulch is all I use plus occasional fertilizer.


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2014)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2014)

Greensboro! Wow, that's pretty cool that you can keep this one growing AND flowering. Everyone I've talked to who has tried this species in zone 7 in the eastern USA eventually failed, so kudos to you! I tried it once here (equivalent zone 9, similar to Charleston, SC), but failed in just one season.


----------



## Dido (May 24, 2014)

Nice congrats on this beautys


----------

